# Walk-in Shops - Northerrn/Southern Ireland



## Khickey92

Call me old-fashioned but I'm a big fan of being able to physically handle and examine products before I purchase.

As such, would it be possible to put together a list of all detailing shops on the island of Ireland. Even motor factors and such who stock anything other than the usual fare of Autoglym, Simoniz, etc.


----------



## sean ryan

Was also thinking this


----------



## Sparky160

Ones I know of in the North and what they stock are the following;

Motorsport and Spares - Ballymena (Dodo, Carpro, Mothers, Poorboys, Chemical Guys)

NS Autocare - Limavady (Auto Finesee, G Techniq, Madcow, Fusso, 50cal, Chemical Guys, Valet Pro)

Blok51 - Kilrea (50cal, G techniq, DoDO, Poorboys, Waxaddict, Kleen Freaks, Collinite, california Scents, Orchard Autocare, EZ Brushes)

Theres a few others but they are the main ones near me that carry the best range.


----------



## Cookies

Davy up at Procar in Carryduff, Belfast stocks a great range of stuff. Ronnie at Orchard Autocare has also opened a shop. 

Cooks


----------



## [email protected]

We carry quite a bit, and are working on our other place in Strabane shortly as well


----------



## tigerspill

Auto Finesse at http://www.motorpartsni.co.uk/index.php/en/


----------



## Rían P

Sparky160 said:


> Ones I know of in the North and what they stock are the following;
> 
> Motorsport and Spares - Ballymena (Dodo, Carpro, Mothers, Poorboys, Chemical Guys)


Motorsport and Spares also do : Autoglym, 303, Pinnacle and Wolfgang. Plus a whole range of microfibres etc
Great shop and very easy dealt with!

Plus if you're looking alloys, they're the boys to go to. Know their stuff better than anyone else on the scene.


----------



## gibbo555

[email protected] said:


> We carry quite a bit, and are working on our other place in Strabane shortly as well


A bit closer to me than Limavady - not sure if a good or bad thing :lol:


----------



## Clarkey-88

Just go to Halfords. Autoglym & Meguiars is all you'll ever need


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> A bit closer to me than Limavady - not sure if a good or bad thing


There's a guy has a wee unit in irvinestown Gibbo, down beside Dickey's on the Enniskillen Road. I was in there a while back and he was trying to stock more of the branded stuff that we would use lol. I'll see if I can get the name. Save you a drive to Limavady chum. 😁

Cooks


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> There's a guy has a wee unit in irvinestown Gibbo, down beside Dickey's on the Enniskillen Road. I was in there a while back and he was trying to stock more of the branded stuff that we would use lol. I'll see if I can get the name. Save you a drive to Limavady chum.
> 
> Cooks


BN performance cooks know him well good friend of mine . He packing it in tho as far as I know. I tried to get him onto auto finesse etc


----------



## [email protected]

What we've also done for now is have collection points as well (Coleraine, Derry/Londonderry, Strabane and Nuttscorner)

Friday is Strabane
Sunday Nuttscorner 
everywhere else best to contact us to see what we can do 

But I do realise it's more of a walk-in shop this discussion is about, will update about Strabane in due course


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> BN performance cooks know him well good friend of mine . He packing it in tho as far as I know. I tried to get him onto auto finesse etc


Barry - that's him. Couldn't remember his name at all last night!! Old age setting in chum.

Cooks


----------



## tigerspill

Rían P said:


> Motorsport and Spares also do : Autoglym, 303, Pinnacle and Wolfgang. Plus a whole range of microfibres etc





Sparky160 said:


> Ones I know of in the North and what they stock are the following;
> 
> Motorsport and Spares - Ballymena (Dodo, Carpro, Mothers, Poorboys, Chemical Guys)


So do they not do dodo juice?


----------



## Rían P

tigerspill said:


> So do they not do dodo juice?


No they do stock Dodo Juice, I was just adding to what Sparky said.
They stock - CarPro, Dodo, Mothers, Poorboy's, Chemical Guys, Glimmermann, Stoner, Autoglym, 303, Pinnacle and Wolfgang. Real good range of stuff and top fellas to deal with.


----------



## tigerspill

Rían P said:


> No they do stock Dodo Juice, I was just adding to what Sparky said.
> They stock - CarPro, Dodo, Mothers, Poorboy's, Chemical Guys, Glimmermann, Stoner, Autoglym, 303, Pinnacle and Wolfgang. Real good range of stuff and top fellas to deal with.


Thanks


----------



## Sparky160

Rían P said:


> No they do stock Dodo Juice, I was just adding to what Sparky said.
> They stock - CarPro, Dodo, Mothers, Poorboy's, Chemical Guys, Glimmermann, Stoner, Autoglym, 303, Pinnacle and Wolfgang. Real good range of stuff and top fellas to deal with.


Yep, I,ll second that. Always knock few pound off too which is nice.


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> Barry - that's him. Couldn't remember his name at all last night!! Old age setting in chum.
> 
> Cooks


Yep that's him, considering starting up a wee shop myself for a wile now.

M&L Autoparts in Omagh stock a good range of megiuars and auto finesse now as well.


----------



## Rían P

tigerspill said:


> Thanks


You're welcome :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

Our new shop is open in Tandragee still a few more bits to do and we hope to stock more things like microfibers foam lances pads etc as the year goes on. also I think we are the only ones who can offer expert advice on products and techniques as well as pointers on how to get the best results. 

At present it is just Orchard Autocare products and they can also be purchased through Procar and Blok 51


----------



## Rían P

Ronnie said:


> Our new shop is open in Tandragee still a few more bits to do and we hope to stock more things like microfibers foam lances pads etc as the year goes on. also I think we are the only ones who can offer expert advice on products and techniques as well as pointers on how to get the best results.
> 
> At present it is just Orchard Autocare products and they can also be purchased through Procar and Blok 51


I don't think that's very fair to say on the others Ronnie. I don't mean to sound cheeky, but have you been to these other shops and formed the opinion that way or are you just assuming? At the end of the day [email protected] is a detailer in the same way that you are, that's how his business started. So what makes your advice more 'expert' than his? Anytime I've messaged Nav about something he sells, he always gives a great response on what's best, and how it's best used.

Blok 51, they sell detailing products, so they're bound to know what they are talking about. I've never really had any experience with Blok51 except from at a show once, but anything I asked they knew they answer.

Motor sport and spares, any time I've been in for something, or even just to ask a question, those men know their stuff. They know the best way to work thier products and how you'll achieve the best results. Motorsport and spares have been trading for ~ 30 years. As a question, again I don't mean to be cheeky as i like your products and brand, how long have you been trading?

I'm not trying to start an argument with you Ronnie, as I do like your products (Tar cleanse mainly) but it just seems to me, a bit unfair to say you're the only one with expert advice.


----------



## Ronnie

You are right to ask and yes if I have only been detailing a few years it would be a bold statement but I have been machine polishing (detailing it has had many names over the years) cars now for 20 years starting off by mopping cars with a 2 speed sealey and an apron right through to the latest machines and compounds working on the newest of cars. We are widely regarded and I have never said this personally but been humbled reading many detailers over here saying we are the top detailing company in Ireland the one to best and as far as I know we are the only company that focuses manly on the restoration and correction details simply as it is not viable to run a business, as the amount of people who are willing pay your time over here is very small. people want to have 60+ hours spent on their car but will not pay for much more than 15 hours which is the usual ceiling rate over here) thankfully we have carved out a nieche and it works for us. We Set up Orchard Autocare in 2009 launching it officially in 2010 developing the products from scratch which took approx. 3 years of development to get to a point where I was happy we prove and publically prototype all our products through social media for nearly a year showing its development (which no other company does). 

OCD-ni was launched in 2008 and we have worked on pretty much everything from Mini Metro's to Ferrari F40's so we know paint, we know cars and we know what does and does not work in minute detail. with regard to MS&S yes they have been trading for 30 years but not as paint specialists or a detailing related company so it would be like me starting to sell wheels tomorrow could I say I have 20 years experience in the field of alloy wheels? yes I know they are round I know it will fit a VW or ford etc etc but ask me the manufacture process, was it heat treated quenched etc etc and the make op of the alloy to mould the wheel and I cant tell you a thing. this is where you need a specialist.

As for knowing my industry and this is where I was coming from who better to know an Orchard Autocare product other than the person who designed developed prototyped and tested the products from conception to sales? we know our own products better than anyone else and would love to be challenged to that. 

It takes YEARS to become an accomplished detailer I detail cars in a totally different way to how I did 5 years ago which was totally different to how I did it 10 years previously. Our work is a testament to it and I love when people think we have manipulated our pictures and the shock in their reply when they have been sent the raw originals to check that it was not and that has happened here several times. 

old school cellulose paints are different to new paint ask a detailer to tell you the difference between a 2009 E92 M3 and an end of line M3 or the paint variation over the bonnet of a mk7 golf of nearly 25 microns in places. what machines and pads to use on what paints when to DA and when to rotary the low point on a BMW 1 series door this is all from 20 years industry experience working on literally hundreds of cars. I am not taking away form other detailers as there are many doing great work over here Andy at A+, Anthony at AMC, Shane at SG detailing to name but a few but some times you do have to say what everyone else is saying and say we are the most experienced detailers over here and with our new technical centre we are willing to share this knowledge with anyone who wants to ask as well as how to achieve the best results from our products. 

I am not an ego freek or scene queen but I never have admitted to how good we strive to finish not only the cars we detail but the products we manufacture and tbh we probably should do it.. To be quite blunt we don't really care about the hype what we do care about is exceeding the customers expectation when it comes to cars being detailed and the products they use as long as we keep them happy we really could not be bothered about the BS and *****ing that goes on around the detailing industry especially over here. If people want to slate us go ahead as it is our customers who we care about. 

Many of my customers have actually become very good friends and it's how I run the business and it quite possibly is the biggest accolade we have gotten. Rather than scene hype and going with the masses. Will it make me unpopular with some, possibly but im not in it for the fame we are a small business that is bloody good at what it does and if one person likes what we do or what we make it is the best thing you can ask for, if someone does not then we can't force them.


----------



## Rían P

Well that is a very fair response Ronnie I'll give you that. I have no doubt in your level of skill as a detailer. I've seen your work on here, and it is of an extremely high standard, which I have no doubt, carries on into the production of your products. As I have said, I really like your Tar cleanse, and I have heard countless good reports about Orchard Autocare. 
I appreciate your business acumen, and agree with the fact that many of the Northern Irish want something for nothing. 

When you talk there about starting to sell alloys tomorrow, MS&S have been trading in Car care for ~ 30 years, so it's maybe slightly different. I don't know maybe you know about alloys, but that's a totally different area. However I understand what you mean though. Perhaps, a better point would have been that 'you're a total expert (most likely the sole expert) in your own products, with the processes needed to achieve the best results with them' because you are, as you say the manufacturer of them. You know the craic with the mixing of them, the chemicals involved etc. In that case, I totally agree with you. What I took from the last post, and I'm not taking a dig here, but was that you were saying that you are the only firm who can offer expert advice on products and techniques for car care in NI. 

Regarding knowing about the difference of M3 paints and the 25 micron difference in mark 7 paint depth, is more so industry knowledge, only gained by being a proper detailer. I doubt as a matter or fact, many detailers would even know that, so fair play to you. As I've said, I wasn't ever doubting your skill or expertise in the industry. My main concern was that I thought it was a bit of an unfair statement, but perhaps I've taken it up wrong.

I don't think that you're an ego freak or scene queen, I can see from your brand that that's not what your business is about. I suppose bragging isn't a Northern Irish thing. I suppose, the majority of people are relatively modest in their ways.

I think we're singing from the same hymn sheet now. I just thought it a bit unfair but there you are. It wasn't about starting an argument, more so about getting a statement further explained.

Thanks,
Rían


----------



## Cookies

Great discussion guys - nice to see it done in a very respectful way. Rian, I can highly recommend that you take a run over at some stage to have a chat with Ronnie. Really really nice guy and you will be truly be blown away by what he can do with cats. I've only got to know him from nipping over to buy bits and pieces but I can testify to what he says when he cares about his customers. Doesn't matter if you're spending a tenner or many hundreds, the guy's a true gent. 

Give me a shout if you do decide to take a run over and I'll come over too for a bit of craic. I have to get a few bits off him too. 

Cheers guys. 

Niall.


----------



## gibbo555

Planning to head over myself as well in next week or so


----------



## 91davidw

Paints & Components Ltd in Ballymoney stock,

- AutoBrite 
- Meguiar's
- Autoglym
- Anachem
- Nubawax/Naviwax
- Concept
- Simoniz
- Turtle Wax
- Kent

Colin Adams Motorparts in Belfast and Newtownards stock

Auto Finesse


Cheers 
David


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> Planning to head over myself as well in next week or so


PM me when you're going over gibbo and if I can get over I will for a wee bit of Craic!

Cooks


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> PM me when you're going over gibbo and if I can get over I will for a wee bit of Craic!
> 
> Cooks


Will do 🏻

Will have to try and tie in with this GT3 that Rollo speaks off to get a drool over it lol


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Great discussion guys - nice to see it done in a very respectful way. Rian, I can highly recommend that you take a run over at some stage to have a chat with Ronnie. Really really nice guy and you will be truly be blown away by *what he can do with cats.* I've only got to know him from nipping over to buy bits and pieces but I can testify to what he says when he cares about his customers. Doesn't matter if you're spending a tenner or many hundreds, the guy's a true gent.
> 
> Give me a shout if you do decide to take a run over and I'll come over too for a bit of craic. I have to get a few bits off him too.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> Niall.


Thanks Niall :thumb: I hope it came across in a respectful way as I do believe he's a genuinely nice guy. I would love to have a proper chat with Ronnie about his products and business as I hope to study business at Uni so it'd be great to get an inside look into running a business. I just hope I haven't offended you Ronnie, as I said it wasn't to start an argument with you, but just to clarify a statement. From my own personal experience, MS&S know their stuff, as do you and all other detailing shops. I know everyone will agree that it's not just an industry where you can open a shop tomorrow, and suddenly be the best retailer in town.

Niall, as I've highlighted in you post, did you mean cats or cars? :lol: Puss in boots getting a one stage correction detail and leather boots conditioned!

I would love to go a scoot down, and it'd be a bit of craic surely :thumb:

Take 'er easy,
Rían P


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> Will do 🏻
> 
> Will have to try and tie in with this GT3 that Rollo speaks off to get a drool over it lol


Now that's a good call chum!


----------



## Cookies

@Rian P - laughing my blue furry ads off here lol. That's what can be classed as an autocorrect fail. Darned tootin phone at it again. Now as far as I know Ronnie doesn't do cats, although I'd have every confidence in saying that if he did, they'd be the finest , coolest, shiniest cats in the whole wide world. 😁

See Gibbo's post above chum - perhaps a wee get together is on the cards. I'll bring the traybakes and doilies. 😁

Cooks


----------



## Khickey92

Thanks for all the feedback, guys. I've only dealt with Nav at NS Autocare before and find him nothing short of excellent.


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you buddy


----------



## Liam85

[email protected] said:


> What we've also done for now is have collection points as well (Coleraine, Derry/Londonderry, Strabane and Nuttscorner)
> 
> Friday is Strabane
> *Sunday Nuttscorner *
> everywhere else best to contact us to see what we can do
> 
> But I do realise it's more of a walk-in shop this discussion is about, will update about Strabane in due course


You got a stall at Nutts Corner?


----------



## si74

Rían P said:


> I don't think that's very fair to say on the others Ronnie. I don't mean to sound cheeky, but have you been to these other shops and formed the opinion that way or are you just assuming? At the end of the day [email protected] is a detailer in the same way that you are, that's how his business started. So what makes your advice more 'expert' than his? Anytime I've messaged Nav about something he sells, he always gives a great response on what's best, and how it's best used.
> 
> *Blok 51, they sell detailing products, so they're bound to know what they are talking about. I've never really had any experience with Blok51 except from at a show once, but anything I asked they knew they answer.*
> 
> Motor sport and spares, any time I've been in for something, or even just to ask a question, those men know their stuff. They know the best way to work thier products and how you'll achieve the best results. Motorsport and spares have been trading for ~ 30 years. As a question, again I don't mean to be cheeky as i like your products and brand, how long have you been trading?
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument with you Ronnie, as I do like your products (Tar cleanse mainly) but it just seems to me, a bit unfair to say you're the only one with expert advice.


Blok51 detail cars aswell and have been for over 10 years.


----------



## [email protected]

Liam85 said:


> You got a stall at Nutts Corner?


Just seeing this, don't have a stall there but can bring up products if you need anything.


----------



## AddictedtoBase

[email protected] said:


> We carry quite a bit, and are working on our other place in Strabane shortly as well


Did this shop in strabane ever happen? would love a place i could walk in and buy gtechniq products


----------



## Gus82

AddictedtoBase said:


> Did this shop in strabane ever happen? would love a place i could walk in and buy gtechniq products


Navenn has since closed his shop bud, blok51 in kilrea are well worth a shout. Great range and always quick with the delivery.


----------



## tarbyonline

Just to update, Colin Adams in Ards and Belfast were clearing all of their auto finesse stock a few months ago (half priced). The do power maxed though and I heard they were doing angel wax but haven’t been in myself to confirm.

Speaking of Angelwax, Autospares in Comber are stocking them now. They also do the regular AG, Megs, etc. Might pop over tomorrow so will update if I see anything else


----------



## Cookies

tarbyonline said:


> Just to update, Colin Adams in Ards and Belfast were clearing all of their auto finesse stock a few months ago (half priced). The do power maxed though and I heard they were doing angel wax but haven't been in myself to confirm.
> 
> Speaking of Angelwax, Autospares in Comber are stocking them now. They also do the regular AG, Megs, etc. Might pop over tomorrow so will update if I see anything else


I'm up in Bangor again on Wednesday, so must take a run over to Combat to see what they have.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## todds

Any nice stores besides halfords in southern ireland people especially in munster that you have tried?
regards
todds:thumb:


----------



## JayMac

tarbyonline said:


> Just to update, Colin Adams in Ards and Belfast were clearing all of their auto finesse stock a few months ago (half priced). The do power maxed though and I heard they were doing angel wax but haven't been in myself to confirm.
> 
> Speaking of Angelwax, Autospares in Comber are stocking them now. They also do the regular AG, Megs, etc. Might pop over tomorrow so will update if I see anything else


That's good to know about the Anglewax, must pop in the next time I'm over that way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fizzle86

Detailing Shed have a walk in shop in Dublin. Its beside Pro Parts in Blanchardstown


----------



## tarbyonline

JayMac said:


> That's good to know about the Anglewax, must pop in the next time I'm over that way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up placing a cheeky wee order from them on eBay, since they were doing the purple rinse for the same price as everyone else with free delivery! They are ASC_group on there. Saves petrol (and reduces the risk of a spending splurge lol, my wallet is hurting after buying a Nilfisk wet/dry vac). Come to think of it, he had some Auto finesse bits in there as well last time I was in but theres none on the eBay store so perhaps they've dropped it. I'm only in there every few months as TBH it can be a right PITA to get down Mill Street and then find a space!

Might also be worth mentioning that Euro Car Parts do some stuff as well. I get most of my Sonax and Power Maxed off them when they have a coupon that works on car care (worth chancing it, I've got 45% off Auto Finesse from them before and nabbed 3 bottles of Sonax Xtreme BSD for a fiver each). Just be careful as I've noticed some of the stuff is at inflated prices though, while other things can be cheaper than elsewhere even before discount! If you don't have a branch near they have a free economy delivery option which covers NI (DHL in my experience) if you are prepared to wait. The delivery time guide is a bit out though as I have waited a couple of weeks on stuff before!


----------



## MadPaddy

Would also recommend Polishing technologies Ireland in the west of Ireland for any KKD and feynlab products


----------



## TenaciousTed

Hi folks,

Scrolling this entire thread to find updates might prove a little cumbersome.
I've created a google sheets spreadsheet which we can maintain to keep track of this.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/105kemBOBKM9nH0lEAA_CPCgzZUWKIEW87HqCO6fC2jU/edit?usp=sharing

Does this sound useful?
The brands list for the dropdown is in the second tab, additional brands can be made available in the dropdown by adding to the list


----------



## Stephenmoore30

I own and run The Car Salon based in Irvinestown Co Fermanagh, we stock Angelwax, Chemical Guys, Valetpro, Scholl Concepts, Flexipads, Dr Leather, Glimmermann to name a few... walk in store open 2 years now + online trading for 4/5.


if anyone requires any more info please don't hesitate to get in touch...

cheers Steve


----------



## tarbyonline

TenaciousTed said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Scrolling this entire thread to find updates might prove a little cumbersome.
> I've created a google sheets spreadsheet which we can maintain to keep track of this.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/105kemBOBKM9nH0lEAA_CPCgzZUWKIEW87HqCO6fC2jU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Does this sound useful?
> The brands list for the dropdown is in the second tab, additional brands can be made available in the dropdown by adding to the list


It's been a while since I've been in a physical shop other than Halfords as I have a ton of stuff still to use from a buying splurge last year, but will try to update this when I am. Will probably grab a few bits at Dubshed too (Autofinesse usually have a good offer on for example).

Halfrauds are stocking Autofinesse properly now for those that don't know, as well as Autoglym, megs, etc. Worth keeping an eye out for their offers. Also certain owners clubs give you a discount card for them - mines from the ford owners club but I think the Toyota club do it as well.


----------



## tarbyonline

Stephenmoore30 said:


> I own and run The Car Salon based in Irvinestown Co Fermanagh, we stock Angelwax, Chemical Guys, Valetpro, Scholl Concepts, Flexipads, Dr Leather, Glimmermann to name a few... walk in store open 2 years now + online trading for 4/5.
> 
> if anyone requires any more info please don't hesitate to get in touch...
> 
> cheers Steve


Must admit I didn't realise you guys were over here! I'm not likely to be that Far West but will definitely consider a purchase online. Would much rather support a local business as I'm sure many would

North Down motor factors stock Autoglym, Concept/Xpert 60 and Cartec Refinish. They also have the Farecla professional stuff and flexipads, though geared towards rotary being a motor factors. Obviously they also have things like nitrile gloves, panel wipe, and do paint mixing as well. They don't put prices on much though!

Motoparts on the comber road in Dundonald stock Autoglym and some megs, car plan/turtle wax, the G3 retail/Mer etc. Will pop in tomorrow if I can and update if necessary. 
Edit: now also selling a limited selection of Autofinesse

Davey at Procar in Carryduff stocks Rupes (official stockist), Glimmerman, Valentines (afaik he owns it still), ValetPro, Race Glaze, Poorboys, Megs, Bit Hamber, etc. It's been a while since I've been in but he also used to carry a selection of autosmart stuff such as Tardis, G101, and the blast air fresheners. He also has an online operation but isn't a forum sponsor so I won't post a link (do a search for procar belfast). Also carries pads and microfibres

There's also Blok 51 up in Kilrea who stock quite a bit including chemical guys and most of the usual suspects. Again do a web search as they have a site. They also turn up at shows such as Dubshed


----------



## buck-egit

Just look under your kitchen sink. Everyone will have 

Fairy Liquid
T-Cut
And a Bottle of Mer you got at the Kings Hall Car show from 1980


----------



## David Herron

Called into "The Car Salon" in Irvinestown for the first time last month when I just happened to be down that end of the country. Steve was very helpful with all the questions I was throwing at him! Great wee shop and stocked to the rafters! I'll definitely be back!


----------



## Stephenmoore30

David Herron said:


> Called into "The Car Salon" in Irvinestown for the first time last month when I just happened to be down that end of the country. Steve was very helpful with all the questions I was throwing at him! Great wee shop and stocked to the rafters! I'll definitely be back!


Cheers David, Many thanks for the custom Buddy:thumb:


----------

